# MultigamingClan sucht Member



## krueppel (14. April 2009)

Wusst nicht genau wohin damit, habs halt mal hier rein gestellt.


Wir sind im moment ein kleiner lustiger Multamingclan mit 10 Membern, der vor 3 tagen gegrndet wurde. Im Moment spielen wir CoD5 und Coh aber sind auch für andere Spiele offen. Unser Ziel ist es einen möglichst freien Clan zugestallten und deshalb gibt es auchnicht viel Regeln. Wenn ihr jetzt interesse habt dann schaut euch die Website an kommt zu uns ins Ts und vllt. wird ja ein Join us draus.

Website  ksk-g (noch in entwicklung und für verbesserungsvorschlge offen)

TS-server  134.99.12.102:9000


----------



## grubsnek (19. April 2009)

krueppel schrieb:


> Wusst nicht genau wohin damit, habs halt mal hier rein gestellt.




Wie wärs, wenn du es da reingestellt hättest? [PCGHX] Clanforum - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

Meine Meinung ist hier sicher nicht maßgebend, aber trotzdem finde ich, dass solche Threads hier eigentlich nicht erstellt werden sollten. Wenn nur ein Bruchteil aller Clans so auf Membersuche geht wird ja das ganze Forum zugespamt


----------



## Klutten (19. April 2009)

De facto sind solche Threads auch nicht für unser Forum gedacht. Wir wollen ja nicht als Werbeplattform dienen.


----------

